# tel (que) X



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Pour la phrase suivante, je n'arrive pas à me décider quant à la forme à prendre : dois-je utiliser "tel" ou "tel que" ici ? :

_Les occidentaux sont très respectés dans notre pays et ils occupent fréquemment des positions privilégiées dans notre hiérarchie, *tel (que)* l'actuel dirigeant._

Merci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour moi, seulement _tel_. Tel que s'utilise par comparaison avec un antécédent : un homme tel que lui pourra y arriver. Dans votre proposition, _tel _est trop loin de l'antécédent possible, à savoir les occidentaux, pour que la phrase soit claire, il faudrait le rapprocher.

"Les occidentaux sont très respectés dans notre pays et ils occupent fréquemment des positions privilégiées dans notre hiérarchie, tel l'actuel dirigeant."
= les occidentaux, par exemple l'actuel dirigeant (donc tous les occidentaux).
ou
"Les occidentaux tels que l'actuel dirigeant sont très respectés dans notre pays et ils occupent fréquemment des positions privilégiées dans notre hiérarchie."
= les occidentaux qui sont comme l'actuel dirigeant (donc pas tous les occidentaux).


----------



## slaveto09

Bonjour,

Laquelle des deux variantes est correcte: "Il connaît des auteurs tels qu'Hugo, Rousseau." ou "Il connaît des auteurs tels Hugo, Rousseau."


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux. Toutefois, un _et_ ou un _ou_ devrait remplacer la virgule.


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour,


Lacuzon said:


> Tel que s'utilise par comparaison avec un antécédent : un homme tel que lui pourra y arriver. Dans votre proposition, _tel _est trop loin de l'antécédent possible, à savoir les occidentaux, pour que la phrase soit claire, il faudrait le rapprocher.


Bonjour! 
Et dans la phrase _Des gouttes d’eau pendaient encore, gonflées *et telles que* des larmes_ est-ce à cause de "_et" _que l'auteur a employé _*telles que*_ au lieu de *telles *? Sans "_et"_ faudrait-il dire _Des gouttes d’eau pendaient encore, gonflées, *telles *des larmes _?


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase originale avec _et telles que_ me semble un peu inattendue. Pourriez-vous nous donner la phrase complète, le contexte et aussi citer la source s'il vous plaît ? Où avez-vous lu cette phrase ? Qui en est l'auteur ?


----------



## Printemps506

Je ai lu cette phrase sur le site « Tel », « telle », « tel que » ou « tel quel » ? - orthographe | La langue française 
L'auteur de la phrase est Georges Courteline (_Le Train de 8 heures 47_, 1888). Est-ce donc vieilli?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt poétique ou littéraire que vieilli. Les deux constructions sont possibles ici, mais spontanément, j'aurais dit plutôt _telles_ :

_Des gouttes d'eau pendaient encore, gonflées *et telles que* des larmes._ 
_Des gouttes d'eau pendaient encore, gonflées*, telles* des larmes._


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup !  Et quel effet produit la place de « tel que + nom » devant le nom, en comparaison de sa place ordinaire après le nom, par exemple : _*Telles que* des chevaux emballés, les vagues bondissaient sur le rivage_ (Girodet) ? Cette place au début de la phrase contribue-t-elle au renforcement de l’image crée ? Si oui, peut-on dire, pour renforcer l’image de la même façon : « _*Telles que *des larmes, des gouttes d’eau pendaient encore, gonflées_ » ? Et avec « tel » cet ordre des mots, si je comprends bien, est impossible? *Telles des chevaux emballés, les vagues bondissaient sur le rivage? *Telles des larmes, des gouttes d’eau pendaient encore, gonflées ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, c'est le contraire.  Si la comparaison est antéposée, je préfère _telles_ sans _que_ dans vos exemples (mais attention alors à l'accord de _tel_, cf. ce fil) :

_*Tels* des chevaux emballés, les vagues bondissaient sur le rivage_.
_*Telles* des larmes, des gouttes d'eau pendaient encore, gonflées._


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## nieblo

Printemps506 said:


> Sans "_et"_ faudrait-il dire _Des gouttes d’eau pendaient encore, gonflées, *telles *des larmes _?


Oui, ce serait une solution, mais l'auteur a préféré _et telles que _peut-être, et même probablement selon moi, parce qu'il voulait éviter une deuxième virgule si proche de la première et n'encadrant qu'un mot, mais que cela faisait de _larmes _le deuxième terme de la comparaison avec _gonflées_, ce qui n'était pas son intention première; cela aurait en effet donné:
_Des gouttes d'eau pendaient encore, gonflées* telles* des larmes. (_gonflées comme des larmes_)_


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, nieblo!   Votre remarque est très intéressante et précieuse!


----------



## Maître Capello

Personnellement, je ne vois pas vraiment où serait le problème de remplacer la conjonction _et_ par une virgule. C'est certainement une possibilité. La différence est surtout une question de style et de rythme de la phrase.

_Des gouttes d'eau pendaient encore, gonflées*, telles que* des larmes._ 

Quoi qu'il en soit, si l'on supprime la conjonction de coordination, la virgule est en effet absolument nécessaire pour éviter un contresens, d'ailleurs avec ou sans _que_ après _telles_.


----------



## Printemps506

Merci, Maître Capello!


Maître Capello said:


> Si la comparaison est antéposée, je préfère _telles_ sans _que_ dans vos exemples


Et la conjonction synonymique _comme_ peut-elle être antéposée dans ce sens (pour lier les termes de la comparaison): _*Comme *des larmes, des goutes d'eau pendaient encore, gonflées_?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, ce serait également possible.


----------



## Printemps506

Merci!


----------



## nicduf

Dans ce cas, je ne laisserais pas "gonflées" en fin de phrase .
Comme des larmes, des gouttes gonflées pendaient encore.


----------



## Printemps506

Est-ce lié au fait que _tel_ peut corréler toute une phrase, tandis que _comme_ corrèle seulement un nom avec toutes ses épithètes ou le verbe ?


----------

